# Malaysia Track



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Looking at the overhead views Malaysia has to be one of the most beautiful tracks of the season.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

And they called it the Sepang Circuit or the "hair-clip" track. :thumbup: Having resided in Singapore, I regret to say I have yet to visit that track. But it's always open for track schools or anyone who wants to test their cars.

If I recall correctly, when McLaren GTR street cars were introduced in Singapore, customers who were interested could take a test-drive at Sepang circuit. One of the customers was the Sultan of Brunei.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Watching qualifying, it looks like one heck of a facility with what must be the most recognizable grandstand on the circuit.


----------

